

Show HN: my weekend project - Kriuq.com , question and answer site - mufti
http://kriuq.com
Kriuq is a social networking site where you can ask questions each other and write articles. The purpose of kriuq is as a place for discussion where you can ask questions. In kriuq, You can follow any questions that you think interesting, follow people and you can also participate in the discussion by giving comment, answer and choose your favorite answer.
Kriuq features:<p><pre><code>    Ask question
    Ask private question
    Answer question
    Vote answer
    Post
    Comment post
    Follow people
    Follow question</code></pre>
======
lolizbak
Nice and well executed, but as the others pointed out => how is it different /
more useful than the other guys ?

Maybe you could differentiate by only asking (or allowing to answer) my direct
social graph. Way less interesting for you in terms of growth, maybe way more
interesting for the users as the answer will be by someone they know (close or
extended network).

One thing is sure : if you built this in one week end, wow, congrats !

~~~
lolizbak
Selamat malan again : one note, your twitter link doesn't work, you should
remove the dot in twitter.com/kriuq.com

~~~
mufti
Thanks for ping me :D

------
amccloud
Facebook Connect "kriuq may post status messages, notes, photos, and videos to
my Wall". Why is this necessary?

~~~
mufti
I think It's not necessary, I will remove it , Thank You.

------
dotcoma
will there be an option to make questions readable to non logged-in people?
Also, I think you should add a way for people who signed up via email to also
sign up with Facebook later (don't see it). But: cheers and good job!

~~~
mufti
Actualy the questions and post is readable for non loged in user ex:
<http://kriuq.com/first-post-at-kriuq>

"Also, I think you should add a way for people who signed up via email to also
sign up with Facebook later (don't see it). But: cheers and good job!"

Yes I was prepared connections 'table' on database that allow us to add our
social account.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Requires sign in - any plans to offer a tour or more comprehensive
description?

~~~
mufti
Yes, this is my first solo project, by now I don't have a time to provide
comprehensive discription. In the future I hope I can provide that.

~~~
wyclif
I like that you kept the design clean.

~~~
mufti
Thank you :d, glad to hear it

------
josefrichter
Why? What's different compared to Quora or StackOverflow?

~~~
mufti
Stackoverflow cannot post an article,this site similiar like quora, but more
simple and not strict. User can vote up answer but cannot down vote.

------
MattBearman
How do you pronounce it?

~~~
mufti
Juts "kriuq" :D

~~~
MattBearman
as in cree-uck? Nice looking site though, I'll be honest I've never really
been into Q and A sites, but I like the clean look of yours.

How many hours in total did it take you build?

~~~
mufti
Thank you, I do it on the weekend, maybe about 144 Hours.

------
zalew
Why I can't see anything before signing up?

~~~
mufti
Yes, You cannot. In the future maybe I will displaying trending "questions" or
"post"

------
yuvadam
Blatant Quora clone much?

~~~
mufti
Maybe yes, this is first Question Answer Site from Indonesia

~~~
siong1987
your facebook oauth is still pointing to localhost. you may have to change.

nice job, btw.

~~~
mufti
Thanks, for the info, will fix it

------
mark7
nice

